# Stock image



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey what's up epic touch world! Just picked this baby up and still carrying my d2 as well. Is there a full stock image available yet?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*EPIC 4G Touch Rom Dump:*

http://www.multiupload.com/6I7R2ZS50F


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Is that full stock or the one that was made froma backup witha custom kernel and tyvm btw!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Pure stock.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Pure stock.


So you're saying this has *the* stock kernel and recovery, or is it just the stock ROM? If the former, how did you get the kernel _and_ ROM without messing either via rooting?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> So you're saying this has *the* stock kernel and recovery, or is it just the stock ROM? If the former, how did you get the kernel _and_ ROM without messing either via rooting?


Sorry guys, I've had a CRAPPY day. Should've been more clear. A 1000 apologies. THIS IS A SYSTEM DUMP. Install busybox to /data/local then tar the /system directory to a file on the SD card. for example in adb shell:

cd /sdcard
ls // to make sure it's correctly here
chmod 755 /data/local/busybox // to make it executable
/data/local/busybox tar cvf dump.tar /system

Hope this helps. Soooo sleeepy. nites.


----------

